# Wire guage thickness through binding posts



## beyond 1000 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey all I have Klipsch RF82s, RC052, RS42s, and RS62s

The models probably don't really matter but does anybody know if the holes in the Klipsch speaker binding posts are capable of passing through 10 gauge bare wire? Right now I'm running a measly 16 AWG. My surrounds need 35 ft lengths. Anybody using 10 AWG on Klipsch?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It would be very rare to have binding posts take 10awg wire, 10awg is way overkill for any speaker particularly Klipsch given how efficient they are.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with Tony, I use 12 gauge and have long runs and it works perfectly.


----------



## b bos37 (May 30, 2011)

12 gauge is good enough.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I set my room up with 10awg cabling and this was when I had tiny NHT superzero's. Now I have the SVS Ultra system.

Maybe in a few years I'll go with bigger speakers?... Well... I'll have the wiring already in place.

I do believe the speaker posts will all handle 10awg just fine. I had no issues using it.

My center/L/R speakers area all 8' of 10awg and my surrounds are 37' of 10awg.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry, it cant be 10awg wire. I have never seen a binding post on consumer speakers that can handle even 12awge without having to split up the wire and wrap some of it around the post. I cant count how many times Ive seen wire labeled 12awg where in reality its only 14 or even 16awg. 
Take a wire awg measurement tool to confirm but Ill bet its much smaller than 10awg.

14awg wire is enough thickness for even the longest runs (unless your going more than 100ft) for speaker wire.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Sorry, it cant be 10awg wire. I have never seen a binding post on consumer speakers that can handle even 12awge without having to split up the wire and wrap some of it around the post. I cant count how many times Ive seen wire labeled 12awg where in reality its only 14 or even 16awg.
> Take a wire awg measurement tool to confirm but Ill bet its much smaller than 10awg.
> 
> 14awg wire is enough thickness for even the longest runs (unless your going more than 100ft) for speaker wire.


Here is my cable: http://www.belden.com/techdatas/english/5T00UP.pdf

I don't think Belden would alter the spec anyway.

Me being an electrician and can tell you my strippers used the 10awg hole to strip the jacket from the speaker cable also and I also confirmed the copper stranding is the same size as a 10awg THHN cable used for commercial wiring.

I promise you it is indeed 10awg cabling and there was plenty of room in the binding post hole for a direct cable termination (which is what I did). My krell actually had larger holes and would bet could handle an 8awg cable. The SVS ultra speakers handles 10awg just fine.

Yes... 14awg could be fine for most applications under 35 feet. Please refer to Belden's chart: http://www.belden.com/docs/upload/Speaker-Cable-Selection-Guide.pdf


----------

